
Entire contents of the Swarm City ETH multisig wallet drained - robteix
https://press.swarm.city/parity-multisig-wallet-exploit-hits-swarm-city-funds-statement-by-the-swarm-city-core-team-d1f3929b4e4e
======
nodejscloud
Russian and Chinese hackers are making so much money. Ultimately we have to
analyze the negative impact of crypto currencies in funding black hats and
evil online citizens. The motivation to make large sums of untraceable money
is just to great. I'm honestly scared for the future as these people did not
build companies, invent products and technologies. They just stole money.

~~~
cromwellian
They're not gonna stop there either. Most criminal gangs look for bigger and
bigger heists, not just for the money, but for the challenge as well.
Eventually it'lll get big and risky enough that people outside the
cryptocurrency ethusiast market will get harmed.

~~~
rini17
"Eventually"? Stolen credit cards are much bigger thing, and for much longer
than cryptocurrencies.

~~~
cromwellian
How many of those stolen cards actually successfully had charges placed and
how many had charge backs? It's a false equivalence. Credit card rings have
been busted. How many cryptocurrency thieves have been successfully
prosecuted? How often are victims returned their money vs credit card theft?

~~~
rini17
From quick googling: [http://www.statisticbrain.com/credit-card-fraud-
statistics/](http://www.statisticbrain.com/credit-card-fraud-statistics/) \-
and these are just Americans.

You really think these numbers are comparable with cryptocurrencies
whatsoever?

------
blinddev
$9-million? Yikes.

